

The International Flag of Planet Earth - Splendor
http://www.flagofplanetearth.com/

======
pc2g4d
Interesting idea, though I'm not a huge fan of the result. What else could be
done to give Earth a visual identity?

Images of the planet itself come to mind.

Earth+Moon

Our location within the solar system, within the universe.

Human beings

Etc.

------
Nadya
It bothers me that this uses a doctored image of Samantha Cristoforetti. [0]

[0] [http://i1.wp.com/leganerd.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/sam...](http://i1.wp.com/leganerd.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/11/sam.jpg?resize=999%2C1248)

